# freebsd shell prompt



## martins (Jun 27, 2010)

I've created .bash_profile which is exactly the same as .profile:

```
PATH=/sbin:/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/usr/games:/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:$HOME/bin; export PATH

# Setting TERM is normally done through /etc/ttys.  Do only override
# if you're sure that you'll never log in via telnet or xterm or a
# serial line.
# Use cons25l1 for iso-* fonts
# TERM=cons25;  export TERM

BLOCKSIZE=K;    export BLOCKSIZE
EDITOR=vi;      export EDITOR
PAGER=more;     export PAGER

# set ENV to a file invoked each time sh is started for interactive use.
ENV=$HOME/.shrc; export ENV
# set prompt: ``username@hostname:/directory $ ''
PS1="[\u@\h:\w] " 
case `id -u` in
      0) PS1="${PS1}# ";;
      *) PS1="${PS1}$ ";;
esac
if [ -x /usr/games/fortune ] ; then /usr/games/fortune freebsd-tips ; fi
```


I relogged and rebooted, still the CLI prompt is a simple >

I've chmoded them to be executable by everyone.

THanks for any help


----------



## gordon@ (Jun 27, 2010)

Are you sure whatever user you are using has bash set as it's shell?

Here's a pro tip though. Don't ever set root's shell to bash. Since it's in /usr/local and has dependencies with other ports, it's possible to lock yourself out such that you would have to drop to single user mode to fix.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jun 27, 2010)

[cmd=]echo $SHELL[/cmd]


----------



## martins (Jun 27, 2010)

Thanks. That was it. I thought I had changed the shell to bash. I didn't. I was running tcsh


----------

